# [WM] choix d'un gestionnaire de fenetre

## DaiKo

Salut  :Smile: 

En ce moment je tourne sous KDE, et je n'aime pas Gnome... Je voudrait changer pour essayer une interface plus "differente" de ce qui se fait actuellement... Eviter la traditionnel bar de tache/menu demarrer qui me rappel trop windows   :Wink: 

En gros je voudrait un truc different, agreable au regard, configurable mais pas trop lourd en memoire (je sait c'est vouloir le beurre et l'argent du beurre mais bon quand on peut avoir la crèmiere en meme temps   :Wink:   )

Dans le temps j'avait utiliser une gestionnaire d'affichage qui fonctionnait avec des cube qui se "depliait" mais impossible de retrouver le nom...

Sinon si vous connaissez un truc qui tourne en 3D et qui marche pas trop mal je suis aussi preneur  :Wink: 

enfin voila merci de m'avoir consacrer un peu de temps  :Smile: 

++

----------

## mrlag

Fluxbox !

Leger, configurable à souhait, design ...

http://www.fluxbox.org/

http://www.fluxbox.org/screenshots-dev.php

----------

## Pongten

Hello,

Si tu veux des interfaces graphiques pas trop lourdes et un peu différentes, tu peux prendre Blackbox ou encore WindowMaker.. mais, sauf erreur de ma part, il n'y a pas de 3d là dedans... Néanmoins ce sont deux interfaces assez paramètrables (point de vue apparence) et très rapides et légères...

----------

## DaiKo

Je vais essayer fluxbox et blackbox... mais bon au vu des screenshot je trouve encore que c'est tres semblable a une interface type "Windows" mais bon j'en demande surement trop... il y a aussi la solution de developpper mon propre gestionnaire mais bon la c une autre histoire  :Wink: 

d'ailleur tient juste au cas ou si vous avez des pistes... on c jamais...

----------

## Sleeper

 *DaiKo wrote:*   

> il y a aussi la solution de developpper mon propre gestionnaire mais bon la c une autre histoire 

 

Tant qu'a faire vaut mieux particper au dev d'un qui existe deja .. E DR 17 par exe  :Wink: 

----------

## CryoGen

XFCE4 aussi est bien  :Smile: 

----------

## yoyo

Si tu veux quelque chose en 3D, regarde du côté de 3ddesktop.

C'est un utilitaire qui permet de passer d'un bureau à l'autre avec une animation 3D. Il est dans portage mais il est masqué.

Il est indépendant de ton DM/WM.

Sinon, je ne vois pas vraiment de quel environnement tu parles :  *DaiKo wrote:*   

> Dans le temps j'avait utiliser une gestionnaire d'affichage qui fonctionnait avec des cube qui se "depliait" mais impossible de retrouver le nom...

 

----------

## tsuki-yomi

dans le magazine login de ce mois il parle de XFree et des gestionnaire de fenetre tu en a une liste assez impressionnate donc certain en 3D.

----------

## ghoti

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=122993

----------

## DaiKo

 *Quote:*   

> Si tu veux quelque chose en 3D, regarde du côté de 3ddesktop.

 

ouais c'est sure sa doit etre sympas visuellement mais bon si je parle de 3D c'est surtout dans un but util... genre pour mieux gerer la transparence, si sa sert juste a faire flashy bof bof...  Parceque jusqu'ici j'ai rien vu de bien neuf, Ce que je cherche c'est un truc qui va vraiment ameliorer la façon dont j'utilise l'interface graphique... pas une copie avec 2-3 difference de ce qui existe deja.

 *Quote:*   

> dans le magazine login de ce mois il parle de XFree et des gestionnaire de fenetre tu en a une liste assez impressionnate donc certain en 3D

 

Merci pour l'info je fonce m'en procurer un examplaire  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Tant qu'a faire vaut mieux particper au dev d'un qui existe deja .. E DR 17 par exe

 

Si je pense a faire "mon propre mien a moi" c'est parceque pour l'instant j'ai rien trouver qui correpsonde a ce que je cherche (j'en demande peut etre trop) mais comme j'ai dit je voudrait un truc vraiment efficace d'un coter eviter le "clickodrome" et cela sans passer par la ligne de commande. Par contre connait pas E DR 17 je vais me renseigner

en tout cas merci pour les nombreuses reponse si vous avez d'autre piste n'hesitez pas  :Smile: 

++

----------

## moonpyk

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> XFCE4 aussi est bien 

 

trollons gaiement, perso j'aime bien fluxbox mais je lui reproche une certaine difficulté de customisation pour certains trucs et c justement ces trucs la que j'aime bien changer.

Du coup j'utilise XFCE-4 tout le temps, et j'adore   :Very Happy:  .

----------

## ghoti

 *le_k wrote:*   

> trollons gaiement,

 

Entièrement d'accord, à condition qu'on renouvelle un peu les trolls parce que celui-ci commence à être fameusement usé.

Fais une recherche sur les posts de yoyo : tu verras vite ce que je veux dire  :Wink: 

Mais heureusement qu'il y a de la relève : je me réjouis déjà des prochains xfree<>xorg !  :Laughing: 

----------

## yoyo

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Fais une recherche sur les posts de yoyo : tu verras vite ce que je veux dire 

 

Put***, si tu me grilles auprès des noobs, ils vont me prendre pour un bouffon alors que j'ai sué sang et eau pour devenir un "veteran" ...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Je ne vais plus avoir aucune influence sur eux et ils ne m'écouterons plus quand je leur dirai FLUXBOX ROCKS et FLUXBOX POWA.  :Twisted Evil: 

Je suis trop dégouté là ... Tous ces efforts balayés par un seul post ...   :Crying or Very sad: 

On est vraiment peu de chose ...   :Laughing: 

----------

## ghoti

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Put***, si tu me grilles auprès des noobs, ils vont me prendre pour un bouffon

 

Ca alors ! Je lui fais de la pub et il râle !

M'enfin, réfléchi : maintenant ils vont aller voir tes posts et donc le message va passer ! 

Soyez bon avec les copains, tiens, pffff !  :Laughing: 

----------

## yoyo

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> M'enfin, réfléchi 

 

Et aller, rajoutes-en encore une couche !!!   :Mr. Green: 

 :Laughing: 

PS :  *ghoti wrote:*   

> maintenant ils vont aller voir tes posts et donc le message va passer ! 

 Oui mais là, même pour les plus paresseux qui auront la flemme de faire une recherche, le message sera passé ... (malin le yoyo, non ???   :Wink:  )

----------

## scout

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Je ne vais plus avoir aucune influence sur eux et ils ne m'écouterons plus quand je leur dirai FLUXBOX ROCKS et FLUXBOX POWA.  

 

T'en fait pas, tu as formé toute une génération qui est prète à prendre la relève  :Wink:   (et oui c'est toi qui avait dit que t'étais un vieux  :Twisted Evil:  )

----------

## ghoti

Mhmmm, sais pas ce que vous en pensez mais ça commence à sentir le TGL_lockage tout ça !  :Wink: 

----------

## FouiniX

Personnellement je me suis tourné vers FVWM. Rapide, efficace, gestion parfaite des transparences, pas excessivement compliqué à configurer.

http://www.fvwm.org

A essayer...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Moi j'utilise:

```
*  x11-wm/kahakai [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.6.2

      Latest version installed: 0.5.1

      Size of downloaded files: 681 kB

      Homepage:    http://kahakai.sf.net/

      Description: A language agnostic scriptable window manager based on Waimea.
```

----------

## moonpyk

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Moi j'utilise:
> 
> ```
> *  x11-wm/kahakai [ Masked ]
> 
> ...

 

J'ai regardé un peu, sa a l'air pas mal, j'aime beaucoup les effets de transparence, je vais emerger pour tester.

----------

## dyurne

oh mon dieu, c'est bien eux !!! les VRPs de fluxbox sont de retour.

Mais que font les modérateurs ?!

je suis partagé entre sortir une démonstration de la suprématie de sawfish et de Xfce, et me taire devant une provocation évidente. la maturité prend le dessus, il n'y aura pas de réplique.

----------

## sebweb

Au vu de tout le bien que vous en dites, j'ai franchis le cap :

je suis en train de tester fluxbox.

A premiere vue quelques remarques:

- Simpa visuellement

- Faut aimer la ligne de commande pour le configurer

- Les tabs de flux + les tabs de firefox = mortal combat, je sait plus ou sont mes fenetres du coup

Je dis pas que je vais lacher mon KDE comme ça, mais je vais au moin faire l'effort de continuer de le tester. Juste au cas ou je m'y habiturais   :Laughing: 

----------

## dyurne

 *sebweb wrote:*   

> Au vu de tout le bien que vous en dites, j'ai franchis le cap :
> 
> je suis en train de tester fluxbox.

 

http://antipub.net/lapubanime.gif

c'est du second degré évidemment, il ne faut pas le prendre mal.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## scout

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Mhmmm, sais pas ce que vous en pensez mais ça commence à sentir le TGL_lockage tout ça ! 

 

Bon alors pour relancer un peu la disussion, moi aussi j'ai déja utilisé kahakai, et c'est pas mal du tout:

C'est un fork de waimea, mais ils sont en train de bien reprendre le code, et comme ils se sont basé sur le code cvs de waimea, ce WM supporte les tabs (mais je ne suis pas arrivé à les activer   :Crying or Very sad:  )

L'intérêt c'est que quand on connait le python, on peux faire executer des morceaux de code pour l'affichage des menu et autres. D'ailleurs on peux aussi faire pareil en ruby, ou les autres langages supportés par le projet.

C'est le WM le plus configurable que je connaisse, avec la personnalisation possible de tous les menus y compris les menu contextuels à une fenêtre et dans la configuration par défaut il y a un sous menu du menu principal qui donne la liste des processus que l'on peux même killer directement (ça évite sortir d'une console). Je n'ai pas essayé Waimea donc je ne peux pas vous dire la comparaison.

Si quelq'un arrive à faire fonctionner les tabs dans ce WM, je suis preneur.

----------

## DaiKo

Je vais surement me tenter un kahakai... il a l'air sympas graphiquement... Par contre il est pas trop lourd en memoire ? c'est pas que j'ai une petite machine mais j'aime pas gaspiller  :Wink: 

Sinon quelqu'un connait un site qui parle de la creation de Windows Manager ? juste pour avoir une idée du travail que fond les gent qui fond sa...

en tout cas merci pour les reponse  :Smile: 

----------

## scout

 *DaiKo wrote:*   

> Je vais surement me tenter un kahakai... il a l'air sympas graphiquement... Par contre il est pas trop lourd en memoire ? c'est pas que j'ai une petite machine mais j'aime pas gaspiller 

 

Je pense que c'est du même ordre de lourdeur que fluxbox.

 *DaiKo wrote:*   

> Sinon quelqu'un connait un site qui parle de la creation de Windows Manager ? juste pour avoir une idée du travail que fond les gent qui fond sa...
> 
> en tout cas merci pour les reponse 

 

Bah je ne sais pas exactement comment ça marche, mais je suppose que ce qui est difficile c'est d'avoir une certaine compatibilité avec les applis kde ou gnome, comme par exemple fluxbox qui sait gérer les trayicons des applis kde: elles vont dans le slit, ou celles de gnome: elles vont dans la bare d'outils

----------

## moonpyk

 *DaiKo wrote:*   

> Je vais surement me tenter un kahakai... il a l'air sympas graphiquement... Par contre il est pas trop lourd en memoire ? c'est pas que j'ai une petite machine mais j'aime pas gaspiller 
> 
> Sinon quelqu'un connait un site qui parle de la creation de Windows Manager ? juste pour avoir une idée du travail que fond les gent qui fond sa...
> 
> en tout cas merci pour les reponse 

 

J'ai pas poussé enormement les tests, mais kahakai, ne prend pas enormement de ram, je dirai meme un peu dessous de flukbox.

Le seul truc qui pourrait lui faire augmenter l'espace pris en memoire c'est si tu active la transparence (sa augmente un peu avec le nombre de fenetres ouvertes).

----------

## cylgalad

Vas voir là : http://xwinman.org/ tu y trouveras ton bonheur sans aucun doute  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Leander256

 *DaiKo wrote:*   

> Dans le temps j'avait utiliser une gestionnaire d'affichage qui fonctionnait avec des cube qui se "depliait" mais impossible de retrouver le nom...

 

Des cubes ou des carrés? Parce que si c'est des carrés, c'est peut-être d'AfterStep que tu parles. D'ailleurs un petit coup d'oeil sur son site web m'a permis de voir que contrairement à ce que je pensais, c'est pas mort du tout, et même que la version 2.0 ne va pas tarder à sortir.

----------

## dyurne

 *DaiKo wrote:*   

> Dans le temps j'avait utiliser une gestionnaire d'affichage qui fonctionnait avec des cube qui se "depliait" mais impossible de retrouver le nom...

 

c'est peut etre ça : 

http://themes.freshmeat.net/screenshots/28333/

----------

## dioxmat

Bon, allez, redevenez serieux 5 minutes. Tout le monde sait que openbox3 met la patée a tout le monde, ya meme pas besoin de discuter.

----------

## yuk159

Je passe juste pour dire une petite chose  ENLIGHTENMENT POWA  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## dyurne

 *dioxmat wrote:*   

> Bon, allez, redevenez serieux 5 minutes. Tout le monde sait que openbox3 met la patée a tout le monde, ya meme pas besoin de discuter.

 

si les modérateurs s'y mettent on a pas fini...   :Laughing: 

----------

## Nothus

juste un avis d'obsèque.... le pauvre kahakai viens d'être abandonné... il chereche de nouveau parent... Ils ont jugé que le code waimea était.... irrécupérable. Kahakai est mort, vive(ment) AegisWM!! ;)

Aegis en gros, c'est le même but que kahakai, mais de zéro, le code de waimea étant vraiment jugé un peu trop bordélik.

EDIT: moi, je préfère vim.

----------

## ghoti

 *Nothus wrote:*   

> le pauvre kahakai viens d'être abandonné

 

Heu, d'où tiens-tu ça ?

Aucune trace ni sur la homepage de kahakai ni sur sourceforge.

On parle bien d'une refonte majeure visant à extirper le code waimea mais il n'est pas du tout question d'obsèques ...

D'autre part, rien trouvé à propos d'AegisWM.

Il y a bien des logiciels contenant le mot "aegis", mais apparemment rien qui concerne un WM.

Alors, si tu as plus d'infos ...

----------

## DaiKo

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

> Je passe juste pour dire une petite chose  ENLIGHTENMENT POWA 

 

mouais perso il est pas rester logtemps le enlightement, parceque je voudrai faire tourner autre chose sur ma becane  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> le pauvre kahakai viens d'être abandonné

 

sniff domage c'est peut celui qui me plaisait le plus, mais bon si il le refond en mieux  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Des cubes ou des carrés? Parce que si c'est des carrés, c'est peut-être d'AfterStep que tu parles. D'ailleurs un petit coup d'oeil sur son site web m'a permis de voir que contrairement à ce que je pensais, c'est pas mort du tout, et même que la version 2.0 ne va pas tarder à sortir.

 

Ben oui c'etait des carré  :Smile:  mais on aurait dit le patron d'un cube kan sa se depliait c'est ce que j'aimait bien  :Wink: 

----------

## yuk159

 *DaiKo wrote:*   

>  *yuk159 wrote:*   Je passe juste pour dire une petite chose  ENLIGHTENMENT POWA  
> 
> mouais perso il est pas rester logtemps le enlightement, parceque je voudrai faire tourner autre chose sur ma becane 

 

[trollimsme]Venant de quelqu'un qui utilise KDE c'est marrant comme reflection[/trollimsme]   :Laughing: 

----------

## Nothus

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *Nothus wrote:*   le pauvre kahakai viens d'être abandonné 
> 
> Heu, d'où tiens-tu ça ?
> 
> Aucune trace ni sur la homepage de kahakai ni sur sourceforge.
> ...

 

#aegis sur freenode

----------

## deluxe

L'environement cube et carré je pense déja l'avoir rencontré, c'était sur une station SGI avec Irix (je ne connais plus la version) au musé de Hanovre. J'essai aussi de chercher le nom depuis un bout de temps...

----------

## Corto

 *dyurne wrote:*   

> je suis partagé entre sortir une démonstration de la suprématie de sawfish et de Xfce, et me taire devant une provocation évidente. la maturité prend le dessus, il n'y aura pas de réplique.

 

[MODE=absolutly off da wall]

On peut dire que ça c'est de la maturité  :Razz:  la prochaine fois rajoute un piti smiley pour faire de l'ironie  :Wink: 

[/MODE]

----------

## Kah

Salut,

quelqu'un a-t-il testé 3dwm ?

Leur site a l'air d'être indisponible actuellement.

----------

## dyurne

 *Corto wrote:*   

>  *dyurne wrote:*   je suis partagé entre sortir une démonstration de la suprématie de sawfish et de Xfce, et me taire devant une provocation évidente. la maturité prend le dessus, il n'y aura pas de réplique. 
> 
> [MODE=absolutly off da wall]
> 
> On peut dire que ça c'est de la maturité  la prochaine fois rajoute un piti smiley pour faire de l'ironie 
> ...

 

évident que c'est l'ironie, comme si j'allais loupé l'occasion de rajouter un peu de l'huile sur le feu d'un troll bien baveux.   :Laughing:  ( avec le smiley cette fois )

-->Daiko : tout racolage passif mis à part, c'est pas ça http://themes.freshmeat.net/screenshots/28333/ ? je relance parce que j'ai pas vu de réponse.

----------

## dh3rm3

my 2 cents .... 

les deux wm que j'utilise et qui à mon avis valent le détour pour ceux qui ne les connaissent pas et qui cherchent des wm légers 

pekwm : http://pekwm.org/

fvwm : http://fvwm.org

pekwm a un system de windows grouping bien sympa et des fonctionnalités de placement / configuration comportement regroupées dans un fichier autoproperties.. très pratique !

fvwm est plus chiant ( sic ! ) à configurer ... mais une fois qu'on s'est farci la doc et compris un peu comment ça marche, on peut tirer profit de pleins de petites astuces très pratiques... En plus il y a une thread dédiée dans le forum gentoo english... 

Voilà... C'est loin des grosses machineries, mais ça marche bien...

----------

## sargis

 *dh3rm3 wrote:*   

> my 2 cents .... 
> 
> fvwm est plus chiant ( sic ! ) à configurer

 

Disons que c'est spécial. Apprendre à le configurer, c'est un peu apprendre un nouveau langage. Par contre, une fois qu'on le connait, je trouve que c'est nettement plus simple et plus rapide qu'avec une interface graphique.

En plus, le fait d'avoir un fichier texte simple permet de facilement modifier plein de commande d'un coup avec des s/machin/truc sur vim.

Un problème cependant, je ne suis pas très doué en anglais, quelqu'un sait-il si il existe un bon site sur FVWM en français ?

----------

## Senso

Bon allez, j'ajoute à la cagnotte. J'utilise BlackBox depuis quelques années et rien d'autre. Franchement, je ne sais pas pourquoi vous tenez tant aux icônes et tabs, ça ne me manque pas. Il suffit de configurer BB avec 4-5 desktops et je n'ai pas besoin de minimiser aucune appli. Et pas besoin d'icônes, toutes les applications sont dans un menu qui apparaît par un clic-droit (configurable).

Et même si j'ai une bonne bête, je déteste voir que la moitié de ma mémoire (ou plus) est bouffée par KDE/GNOME/flonflon.

Donc, BlackBox est parfait côté légèreté mais on peux quand même changer l'apparance (des dizaines de thèmes) et mettre des backgrounds (même si je suis encore au fond noir).

Et si BlackBox ne fait pas, il y a openbox qui est assez semblable.

----------

## lithium

y'a moyen d'utiliser un gestionnaire de session comme gnome-sessionqui restaure les apps au lancement mais sous Flux, BkBox ou autres ?

----------

## Atreillou

que penser du nouveau/futur gestionnaire de sun ?   avec effets 3d incorporés a l interface

http://www.clubic.com/n/n12083.html

le premier qui le porte sous x86 fera au moins un heureux   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Bastux

Coucou,

je vien de relire toute la discussion, y compris les bo pti trolls que vous nous avez pondu  :Very Happy: 

Juste pour dire que j'essayerai bien fluxbox. Mais que niveau config, je rame comme c'est pas permis, pas parce que je suis nul (enfin je pense pas) mais pasque la doc est pas très bien faite (celle du site du moins) au niveau configuration des thèmes, et j'ai vraiment du mal là...   :Confused:   :Confused: 

Y-a-til quelque part une doc sympa pour configurer fluxbox que je pourrais lire?

Mon problème majeure se situe dans la gueule des fenêtres : Comment on fait pour changer les gros boutons du thème par défaut? Certains thèmes le font changer, mais j'aimerai pouvoir choisir...

Je viens de relire mon post, je sais pas si j'ai été très clair   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:      en gros je cherche des liens pour configurer Fluxbox

----------

## cylgalad

 *Atreillou wrote:*   

> que penser du nouveau/futur gestionnaire de sun ?   avec effets 3d incorporés a l interface
> 
> http://www.clubic.com/n/n12083.html
> 
> le premier qui le porte sous x86 fera au moins un heureux  

 

 :Laughing:  quelle merde ! tout ça pour copier M$ (alors qu'ils ne sont qu'à promettre une interface 3D au grand bénéfice de nvidia et d'ati...) Vive bash !

----------

## yoyo

 *Bastux wrote:*   

> Y-a-til quelque part une doc sympa pour configurer fluxbox que je pourrais lire?
> 
> Mon problème majeure se situe dans la gueule des fenêtres : Comment on fait pour changer les gros boutons du thème par défaut? Certains thèmes le font changer, mais j'aimerai pouvoir choisir...
> 
> Je viens de relire mon post, je sais pas si j'ai été très clair         en gros je cherche des liens pour configurer Fluxbox

 

La doc fluxbox en anglais est plus complète que la doc française ...   :Sad: 

Regarde aussi du côté de fluxstyle.

 :Wink: 

----------

## Bastux

[quote="yoyo"] *Bastux wrote:*   

> Y-a-til quelque part une doc sympa pour configurer fluxbox que je pourrais lire?
> 
> La doc fluxbox en anglais est plus complète que la doc française ...  
> 
> Regarde aussi du côté de fluxstyle.
> ...

 

Merci yoyo!

En fait ça y est j'ai fouillé un peu les fichiers, ça commence à fonctionner.

J'ai toujours pas trouvé comment changer les horribles boutons de fenêtre pour les thèmes qui n'en ont pas d'assignés d'office, mais j'en ai trouvé un bô.

Au passage je vous le passe il peut vous intéresser :

http://themes.freshmeat.net/projects/panthflux/

Perso j'ai flashé dessus  :Wink: 

Mais par contre autre problème, comment on fait pour se "souvenir" du thème GTK qu'on veut?

Il garde celui par défaut, j'ai essayé de lancé gnome-theme-manager, il me le change nickel, mais juste le temps de ma session (pas très pratique  :Sad: )

----------

## yoyo

 *Bastux wrote:*   

> Merci yoyo!

   :Wink: 

 *Bastux wrote:*   

> En fait ça y est j'ai fouillé un peu les fichiers, ça commence à fonctionner.
> 
> J'ai toujours pas trouvé comment changer les horribles boutons de fenêtre pour les thèmes qui n'en ont pas d'assignés d'office, mais j'en ai trouvé un bô.

 Regarde les différences entre ces thèmes pour savoir où sont configurés ces boutons (ça m'intéresse,   :Wink:  ).

 *Bastux wrote:*   

> Mais par contre autre problème, comment on fait pour se "souvenir" du thème GTK qu'on veut?
> 
> Il garde celui par défaut, j'ai essayé de lancé gnome-theme-manager, il me le change nickel, mais juste le temps de ma session (pas très pratique )

 Perso, j'utilise "switch2" pour changer de thème GTK2 (ebuild "x11-themes/gtk-theme-switch") et je ne rencontre pas ce problème.

Peut-être dans ton "~/.fluxbox/init" où dans ton thème/style y-a-t-il une ligne qui impose un thème gtk !?

PS : Je m'apperçois qu'on a bien glissé vers le OFF-TOPIC ...   :Confused: 

Désolé DaiKo ...

Il serait peut-être bon d'ouvrir un autre thread pour continuer à parler de ça ...

----------

## Bastux

Ok j'ouvre un nouveau topic  :Smile: 

Désolé aussi pour DaiKo, j'ai un peu pourri ton thread  :Wink:   :Embarassed: 

En tous cas merci yoyo

----------

## lithium

 *Atreillou wrote:*   

> que penser du nouveau/futur gestionnaire de sun ?   avec effets 3d incorporés a l interface
> 
> http://www.clubic.com/n/n12083.html
> 
> le premier qui le porte sous x86 fera au moins un heureux  

 

Il est developper pour Linux...  :Smile: 

----------

## DaiKo

euh au moins 2  :Smile:  du moins le temps de l'essayer  :Wink: 

----------

## rom

Bon, comme d'hab : presque tout le monde parle de fuxbox comme du nec plus ultra et personne ne parle de sa variante pour adultes openbox : moins de jouets, mais beaucoup plus astucieux. (Il y a aussi pekwm qui est excellent mais celui-ci est assez instable et peu maintenu).

Avez vous peur de franchir le pas définitif qui sépare de la nostagie post-windozienne? 

Avez-vous encore besoin d'une barre à icones à laquelle vous raccrocher? 

Etes-vous donc si attachés aux fonds d'écran à carreaux turquoise?

 Allons gentooistes francophones, encore un effort!!

(Encore mon petit troll perso).

----------

## yoyo

Je suis un accroc des tabs ...

La barre à icône est toujours masquée ...

Et mon fond d'écran est très joli : motifs écossais ...   :Laughing: 

Fluxbox POWA !!!

----------

## sebweb

Et ca apporte quoi openbox reelement.

Quelle sont les fonctions que fluxbox n'a pas ?

Dévellope un peu ton argumentaire, tu me laisse sur ma faim là.

Pis un petit lien vers le site d'openbox n'aurait pas été plus mal (meme si je sait que je peut le trouver dans google, c'est tellement plus agréable d'avoir tout sous la main)

----------

## rom

sebweb, n'attends plus ! 

#emerge openbox et tu comprendras!!!

Si tu veux des exemples : 

http://www.openbox.org

Pour ma part, j'ai testé des dizaines de wm et je me suis arreté

sur openbox, j'en essaye d'autres assez souvent mais à chaque fois  je reviens à celui-ci, tout est y accessible simplement, sans tralala, il ne manque rien (si on aime utiliser les dockapps) et rien n'est vraiment en trop (ou alors on tombe dans evilwm). 

Un essai d'une après midi te mettra face à une évidence :  fluxbox est la maladie infantile d'openbox.

----------

## halucard

Mes préférés :

kahakai : kahakai.sf.net

fvwm2 : www.fvwm.org

Pour kahakai, je connais pas trop mais il a l'air assez customizable. Les seuls trucs où j'ai fait, c'est définir un comportement selon l'application. Mais faut lire la doc pour en savoir plus.

Pour fvwm, alors là, je dis c'est de la tuerie ce WM. J'ai l'impression que le moindre détail est customizable. Le truc le plus chouette, c'est qu'on peut thumbnailiser les fenêtres. En gros, c'est comme iconifier/réduire une fenêtre mais là, on voit la fenêtre en miniature. Allez faire un tour sur www.lynucs.org, section applications, et cliquez sur fvwm. Il y a quelques screenshots dont deux avec les thumbnails. Allez sur le forums.gentoo.org section english, ya un topic dessus, et dh3rm3 propose son fichier de configuration.Pour le reste, c'est en gros comme les autres WM.

Voilà, je crois que c'est tout.

halucard

----------

## Sleeper

 *halucard wrote:*   

> Mes préférés :
> 
> kahakai : kahakai.sf.net
> 
> fvwm2 : www.fvwm.org
> ...

 

Le pb : Kahakai est mort .. Dommage .. mais aegis arrive ....

----------

## Bastux

 *halucard wrote:*   

> Mes préférés :
> 
> kahakai : kahakai.sf.net
> 
> fvwm2 : www.fvwm.org
> ...

 

Kahakai, je connaissais pas trop, mais de ce que j'ai vu ça n'a pas l'air super super bô. Quelqu'un a des meilleurs screenshots que ceux du site pour me faire changer d'avis?

fvwm fodrait ke je teste un jour, de ce que j'ai vu par contre là c'est super bô, ya des purs effets.

----------

## xr31Daisy

 *Sleeper wrote:*   

> Le pb : Kahakai est mort .. Dommage .. mais aegis arrive ....

 

Tu peux en dire plus ? une recherche sur google de aegis donne ceci

----------

## Sleeper

 *Bastux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Kahakai, je connaissais pas trop, mais de ce que j'ai vu ça n'a pas l'air super super bô. Quelqu'un a des meilleurs screenshots que ceux du site pour me faire changer d'avis?
> 
> 

 

Ben suffit de bien sette ta confif ... L'interet de Kahakai c'etait: sa legerete, sa rapidite, et le fait que son but soit d'etre entierement scriptable en Python, Perl, Ruby, ..etc ...

OK,  dans les dernieres versions, y'avait que Python et Ruby, mais c'est deja pas mal ... et sur le wiki y'avait pas mal de snippets de code pour faire des trusc sympa (genre nommer la fenetere d'une appli comme etant "magique" .. Ensuite chaque appui sur une autre touche determinee te ramene cette appli dans le desktop ou tu es, et un autre appui le renvoie dans son desktop d'origine , pratique quand tu codes, et aue tu as de la doc dans un moz sur un autre desktop ..)

Esperons que la future version (Aegis) soit aussi prometteuse ...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> fvwm fodrait ke je teste un jour, de ce que j'ai vu par contre là c'est super bô, ya des purs effets.

 

Dire qu'a mes debut j'utilisais fvwm .... il etait deja plein de fonctionnalite mais par contre visuellement plus ... comment dire ... twm ...  :Wink: 

----------

## Bastux

 *Sleeper wrote:*   

> Dire qu'a mes debut j'utilisais fvwm .... il etait deja plein de fonctionnalite mais par contre visuellement plus ... comment dire ... twm ... 

 

je vois très clairement ce que tu veux dire  :Smile: 

En fait il me semblait bien que je l'avais déjà essayé, et je l'avais trouvé vraiment moche   :Laughing:  C'est une très bonne surprise que de pouvoir constater sa belle évloution

----------

